# The miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway Winner Announcement



## Todd Anderson

Click *here* to find out who won!​


----------



## Todd Anderson

Our miniDSP nanoAVR DL Giveaway winner is:

:fireworks1::fireworks2:*HTS Member tcarcio*:fireworks2::fireworks1:

arty:arty:arty:













:yay2::mooooh::TT:mooooh::yay:

tcarcio wins a ton of audio processing power packed into a miniDSP nanoAVR DL!

MiniDSP has an insatiable passion for audio and strives to provide affordable Digital Signal Processing platforms (DSP) for a wide range of audio applications. Their products are simply incredible. If you've read Wayne Myers' recent review of miniDSP's nanoAVR DL (Dirac Live), then you know that the combination of miniDSP and Dirac Live produces absolutely killer results. It integrates the world-renowned Dirac Live room correction algorithm into a palm-sized HDMI audio processor. An onboard floating-point SHARC processor allows complete frequency and phase correction of a 7.1 home theater or multichannel audio system. Once deployed, users experience improved imaging and soundstage, greater clarity of vocals and dialog, smoother and more impactful bass, and heightened realism. Simply put: the nanoAVR DL creates a drastically better home theater experience!


Thank you to all of our members that entered, we appreciate and value each and every one of you. Believe it or not, but we have _more_ Giveaway Contests in the pipeline...stay tuned!
*Congratulations TC!*
​


----------



## BD55

Congrats tcarcio! :T


----------



## Lumen

I second that notion! Congratulations, and may your system sing with miniDSP!


----------



## typ44q

Congratulations TC!


----------



## asere

Congratulations


----------



## prerich

Congrats my man!!!!!


----------



## afterlife2

Hey ya WON tcarcio! Congrats dude!!!


----------



## tcarcio

Oh WOW, I can't believe I won. :unbelievable: :bigsmile: I want to thank Todd, HTS, and all the members who make this such a fantastic place to be a part of. I really enjoy being part of a community like no other and with people who not only want to help anyone who needs it but who genuinely care for one another. Thanks again HTS for these great giveaway's....WoooooooooHooooooooo......:T:T:T


----------



## Todd Anderson

I'm just the delivery boy... it's the members that make this possible! :T


----------



## tesseract

Congratulations and enjoy, tcario!


----------



## willis7469

Congrats TC!!!! May the frequency response be ever in your favor!


----------



## bkeeler10

Congrats! That'll be a nice piece of equipment.


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks guy's. :yay:


----------



## Southwest One

Congrats to the winner


----------



## Tonto

Congrads TC, I know your gonna appreciate & love tinkering with that fine piece. Can't wait to hear how much you like it!


----------



## moparz10

Congrats TC !


----------



## engtaz

Congrats TC


----------



## mata7

congra enjoy it


----------



## tcarcio

Thanks, I don't think it comes with a mic so I will have to save a little and get one. Tough being on a fixed income. I just used money I had put aside for the speakers I got on CL. Disposable income isn't what it used to be.


----------



## NBPk402

Congratulations Tcarcio!!!


----------



## FargateOne

Congrats tcarcio!

I have the mic so if you don't know what to do with the NanoAVR , I can take care of it !!
just kidding !


----------



## tcarcio

FargateOne said:


> Congrats tcarcio!
> 
> I have the mic so if you don't know what to do with the NanoAVR , I can take care of it !!
> just kidding !


I'll keep that in mind......


----------

